# Completed twin Cylinder Over Crank Engine



## SBWHART (Jun 23, 2011)

Got the over crank engine completed.

I'll post the drawings into the down load section when I've checked them through.

Hers a few pics






















And a video of the completed engine running

[ame]http://youtu.be/FBEsz7imfh8[/ame]

Enjoy

Stew


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 23, 2011)

:bow: :bow: :bow:
Beautiful work Stew

Brock


----------



## Noitoen (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice Job.


----------



## metalmad (Jun 23, 2011)

wonderful job Stew :bow: :bow:
Pete


----------



## lazylathe (Jun 23, 2011)

Wonderful craftsmanship Stew!!! ;D

Engine looks amazing just sitting there and to watch you hand crank it and see everything doing what it should was amazing!!! :bow: :bow: 

Love the slow speed running part of the video!!!

That was a winner!!!! woohoo1


----------



## Maryak (Jun 23, 2011)

Absolutely stunning :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kcmillin (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful Job Stew!! It is truly a work of art.

Kel


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Stew,
An excellent piece of craftsmanship. The engine runs great and is very interesting to watch, what with the linkages and all. 
gbritnell


----------



## steamin (Jun 23, 2011)

Stew, what else can be said ? I have enjoyed the build and especially watching your new treasure running; that was a special treat. Great piece of craftsmanship ;D


----------



## cfellows (Jun 23, 2011)

Very interesting engine, Stew. It ocurred to me that the angled valve chest was unusual, but then I figured out it was to avoid complicating the linkage from the eccentrics. I like the way you painted the engine and your choice of color. An altogether stunning project.

Chuck


----------



## kvom (Jun 23, 2011)

A beauty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 23, 2011)

Very nice work. It is only now, after watching the action of the engine as you slowly turned it over by hand that I see how the action of the cylinder and connecting rods work. Congratulations on a beautiful running and looking engine.---Brian


----------



## GailInNM (Jun 23, 2011)

Stew,
Wonderful craftsmanship resulting in a perfectly running engine.

After watching the video I looked at your other videos (again). The attention to detail is great on all of them. 
Thank you for all the detailed postings on all of them.

Gail in NM


----------



## PhillyVa (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Stew,
That is a brilliant piece of work aand a very nice runner. :bow:

Regards
Philly


----------



## mklotz (Jun 23, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic work. It's going to be a prizewinner wherever you decide to show it.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jun 23, 2011)

What a glorious engine, Stew. I get inspired by these sorts of things. Looking forward to the drawings. Thm:


----------



## Deko (Jun 23, 2011)

I am going to make you all jealous now, because Stew brought it round to my place this morning, and I can tell you all that it is even better in the steel ( and brass ) than it is in the vid.

 Realy great job Stew. Keep up the good work

      Cheers Deko


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well done Stew , a fantastic build with a beautiful clean look to it!!  Yet another inspirational build on this great site  :bow: :bow:

Regards,

  Will R.  Everett, WA.


----------



## SBWHART (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow

I'm overwhelmed with all your responses and kind words Guys.

I can't thank you enough

Stew


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW and your making the plans available too? Great!! :bow: :bow:


 Ron


----------



## joe d (Jun 23, 2011)

Stew

What a beauty! Really enjoyed following along, and the end result was well worth it.

Congratulations.

Joe


----------



## jonesie (Jun 23, 2011)

stew fine piece of craftsmanship, and something to be proud of thanks for sharing pics and video. jonesie


----------



## SBWHART (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Joe/Ron/jonesie

Well I've bashed the drawings into some sort of shape, I'm not a trained draightsman I've just done my best, so don't beet me up on the quality.

Drawings attched I'll also post them in the down load section.

Stew 

View attachment Side View Assy-Model.pdf


View attachment Plan View Assembly-Model.pdf


View attachment Cylinder Fabricate-Model.pdf


View attachment Cylinder-Model.pdf


----------



## SBWHART (Jun 27, 2011)

Some more 

View attachment Steam Chest.pdf


View attachment Crank Shaft Bearing Housing-Model.pdf


View attachment Fly Wheel and crank Shaft-Model.pdf


View attachment Connecting Rods-Model.pdf


----------



## SBWHART (Jun 27, 2011)

And more 

View attachment excenrtric asy 3-Model.pdf


View attachment Base Plate-Model.pdf


View attachment Butterfly valve-Model.pdf


View attachment Main Valve-Model.pdf


----------



## SBWHART (Jun 27, 2011)

And the last 

View attachment Governor V3-Model.pdf


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stew, Thank you for sharing the plans. You are so generous.

 Ron


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 27, 2011)

Stew-

That is a beautiful engine. Very well executed.

-Bob


----------



## SBWHART (Aug 6, 2011)

With a bit of luck the over crank engine build will be published in ME in a few weeks time.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this will make the front cover







I've not bin idle since I finished this engine I've had a major sort out of the shed and garage, plus I've done a few small projects for my grand kids:- over hauled an old TONKA Truck and made a wheel barrow, plus done a bit of work getting a new vice up to scratch. In the comming weeks we're having the house rewired, plus we'll be moving my old dad into a nursing home so we have to sort his flat out, so their won't be much activity in the shop.

I have done a fair bit of research into a new stationary engine for later in the new year when I've got some work done on my loco:- at the moment its a toss up between a Grasshopper haulage engine and a very interesting Tripple expansion mill engine, we will see which one takes shape.

Stew


----------



## ShedBoy (Aug 6, 2011)

That deserves to be on the cover! Good luck.
Brock


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice engine Stew.
And great drawings too, now how good is that!

Pat J


----------



## Lesmo (Aug 31, 2011)

What a knock-out Stew, that is a lovely piece of work. I am enthralled by the slow running capability, poetry in motion.

Les


----------



## SBWHART (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks:- Brock, Les and Pat.

It was a project I realy enjoyed doing and getting to share it with others is the cream on top.

And it did get on the front cover ;D

Stew


----------

